# NEW SHIPMENT OF FISH READY FOR SALE MONDAY APRIL 14, AT 11AM. 2 great shipments



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a new shipment of fish that just came in and will be ready for sale Monday April 14, at 11 am.

A great selection of fish we got in 2 shipments of fish and 1 shipment of corals this weekend.

We still have a great selection of corals from Sundays shipment.

Here is the fish list.
*
Common Name	Scientific Name*
Bicolor Angelfish	Centropyge bicolor
Coral Beauty Angelfish	Centropyge bispinosa
Black Velvet Angelfish (Adult)	Chaetodontoplus melanosoma
Blue-Girdled Angelfish (Adult)	Pomacanthus navarchus
Regal Angelfish (Adult)	Pygoplites diacanthus
Emperor Angelfish (Juvenile)	Pomacanthus imperator (j)
Orbiculate Batfish (Juvenile)	Platax orbicularis (j)
Round-Faced Batfish (Juvenile)	Platax teira (j)
Burges's Butterflyfish	Chaetodon burgessi
Clark's Anemonefish	Amphiprion clarkii (Sumatra / Andaman Sea)
Indonesian Saddleback Anemonefish	Amphiprion polymnus
Red Saddleback Anemonefish	Amphiprion ephippium
Spine-Cheeked Anemonefish	Premnas biaculeatus
Golden Spine-Cheeked Anemonefish	Premnas epigramma (j)
Golden Spine-Cheeked Anemonefish	Premnas epigramma (j)
Percula Clown Anemonefish (True - PNG)	Amphiprion percula
Clark's Anemonefish	Amphiprion clarkii
Blue-Green Chromis	Chromis viridis
Phoenix Damsel	Plectroglyphidodon phoenixensis
Lemon Damsel	Pomacentrus moluccensis
Talbot's Demoiselle	Chrysiptera talboti
Blue Devil Demoiselle (Female)	Chrysiptera cyanea
Blue Devil Demoiselle (Male)	Chrysiptera cyanea
Yellow-tail Azure Demoiselle	Chrysiptera parasema
Yellow-tail Azure Demoiselle	Chrysiptera parasema
Blue-streak Damsel (Juvenile)	Neoglyphidodon oxyodon (j)
Threespot Dascyllus	Dascyllus trimaculatus (j)
Humbug Dascyllus	Dascyllus aruanus
Blacktail Dascyllus	Dascyllus melanurus
Blacktail Dascyllus	Dascyllus melanurus
Yellow-striped Damsel (Juvenile)	Neoglyphidodon melas (j)
Goldbelly Metallic-Blue Damsel	Pomacentrus auriventris
Western Yellow-scalp Damsel (Juvenile)	Neoglyphidodon nigroris (j)
Blue-striped Red Damsel (Juvenile)	Neoglyphidodon crossi (j)
Bicolor Chromis	Chromis margaritifer
Allen's Metallic Blue Damsel	Pomacentrus alleni
Yellow-tail Azure Demoiselle	Chrysiptera cf. parasema
Azure Demoiselle	Chrysiptera hemicyanea
Blue Flasher-wrasse (Male)	Paracheilinus cyaneus
Common Flasher-wrasse (Male)	Paracheilinus filamentosus
Indian Bluestreak Cleaner Wrasse	Labroides dimidiatus
Gaimard Rainbow Wrasse	Coris gaimard
Black Leopard Wrasse (Juvenile)	Macropharyngodon negrosensis (j)
Powder Brown / Gold Rimmed Surgeonfish	Acanthurus nigricans
Indian Powderblue Surgeonfish	Acanthurus leucosternon
Lined "Clown" Surgeonfish	Acanthurus lineatus
Dusky Red Surgeonfish	Acanthurus nigrofuscus
Pacific Mimic Surgeonfish (Adult)	Acanthurus pyroferus
Convict Surgeonfish	Acanthurus triostegus
Pacific Blue Surgeonfish	Paracanthurus hepatus
Pacific Blue Surgeonfish	Paracanthurus hepatus
Brown Sailfintang (Juvenile)	Zebrasoma scopas (j)
Foxface Rabbitfish	Siganus (Lo) vulpinus
Double-Bar Rabbitfish	Siganus virgatus
Indian Orange-spine Unicornfish (Adult)	Naso elegans
Orange-blotch Surgeonfish (Adult)	Acanthurus olivaceous
Desjardin's Sailfintang (Adult)	Zebrasoma desjardinii
Vlaming's Unicornfish - (Juvenile)	Naso vlamingi (j)
Black-spotted Pufferfish Common	Arothron nigropunctatus
Orange-stripped Triggerfish	Balistapus undulatus
Pinktail Triggerfish	Melichthys vidua
Halfmoon Triggerfish	Sufflamen chrysopterus
Redtooth Triggerfish	Odonus niger
Jewelled Algae Blenny	Salarias fasciatus
Indonesian Mandarin Dragonet	Synchiropus splendidus
Ocellated Dragonet	Synchiropus ocellatus
Fire Dartgoby / Magnifica Firegoby	Nemateleotris magnifica
Decorated Dartgoby / Purple Firegoby	Nemateleotris decora
Yellow Watchman Prawngoby	Cryptocentrus cinctus
Striped Bristletooth Surgeonfish (Juvenile)	Ctenochaetus striatus
Peach Anthias - Female	Pseudanthias dispar
Indonesian Lyretail Anthias - Female	Pseudanthias cheirospilos
Purple Queen Anthias (Male)	Pseudanthias tuka
Harlequin Sweetlips - (Juvenile)	Plectorhinchus chaetodonoides (j)
Oriental Sweetlips - (Juvenile)	Plectorhinchus vittatus
Royal Dottyback	Pictichromis paccagnella
Squarespot Anthias Male	Pseudanthias pleurotaenia
Squarespot Anthias Female	Pseudanthias pleurotaenia
Chrysotaenia Rainbow Wrasse (Adult)	Halichoeres chrysotaenia
Indian Ocean Lyretail Anthias - Female	Pseudanthias squamipinnis
Indian Ocean Lyretail Anthias - Male	Pseudanthias squamipinnis
Pacific Exquisite Fairy-wrasse (Male)	Cirrhilabrus cf. exquisitus
Humpback Turrentfish	Tetrasomus gibbosus
Purple Queen Anthias (Female)	Pseudanthias tuka
Pink Anthias - Male	Pseudanthias hypselosoma
Blue Neon Damsel	Pomacentrus coelestis
Magnificent Rabbitfish	Siganus (Lo) magnificus
Golden Masked Rabbitfish	Siganus puellus
Tomini Bristletooth (Juvenile)	Ctenochaetus tominiensis (j)
Indian Gold-ring Bristletooth Surge	Ctenochaetus truncatus
Striped Pufferfish	Arothron manilensis
Gold-saddle Rabbitfish	Siganus guttatus
Two-spot Bristletooth Surgeonfish (juvenile)	Ctenochaetus binotatus (j)
Clark's Anemonefish	Amphiprion clarkii (Pacific Ocean)
Lori's Anthias - Male	Pseudanthias lori
Seagrass Filefish	Acreichthys tomentosus
Indian Dascyllus (White)	Dascyllus carneus
Black-Spot Surgeonfish	Acanthurus bariene
White-spine Surgeonfish	Acanthurus leucocheilus
Indian Ocean Birdmouth-wrasse (Male)	Gomphasus caeruleus
Randall's Anthias - Male	Pseudanthias randalli
Ternate Staghorn Damsel	Amblyglyphidodon ternatensis
Sunset Anthias - Male (Deep-water)	Pseudanthias parvirostris
Three-spot Angelfish (Adult)	Apolemichthys trimaculatus
Eibl's Angelfish (Sumatra)	Centropyge eibli
Emperor Angelfish - (Adult)	Pomacanthus imperator
Clark's Anemonefish	Amphiprion clarkii (Indian Ocean - Java)
Crescent-Tail Hogfish	Bodianus sepiacaudus
Indian Ocean Birdmouth-wrasse (Female)	Gomphasus caeruleus
Red-lined Rainbow Wrasse (Juvenile)	Halichoeres biocellatus (j)
Yellow-fin Flasher-wrasse (Male)	Paracheilinus flavianalis
Night Surgeonfish	Acanthurus thompsoni
Spotted Unicornfish (Juvenile)	Naso brevirostris (j)
Blue-spine Unicornfish - (Juvenile)	Naso unicornis (j)
White-spotted Rabbitfish	Siganus canaliculatus
Indonesian Golden Rabbitfish	Siganus tetrazonus
Vermiculated Rabbitfish	Siganus vermiculatus
Scyte Triggerfish	Sufflamen bursa
Twinspot Anthias - Female	Pseudanthias bimaculatus
Indonesian Lyretail Anthias - Male	Pseudanthias cheirospilos
Four-spot Anthias - Male	Pseudanthias cichlops
Four-spot Anthias - Female	Pseudanthias cichlops
Peach Anthias - Male	Pseudanthias dispar
Red-saddled Anthias - Male	Pseudanthias flavoguttatus
Green Pacific Anthias - Male	Pseudanthias hutchi
Lori's Anthias - Femele	Pseudanthias lori
Sunset Anthias - Female (Deep-water)	Pseudanthias parvirostris
Scribbled Anthias - Male	Pseudanthias smithvanizi
Scribbled Anthias - Female	Pseudanthias smithvanizi
Red-blotched Perchlet	Plectranthias inermis
Debelius' Purple Reef Lobster	Enoplometapus debelius
Banded Boxer Shrimp	Stenopus hispidus
Harlequin / Peacock Mantis Shrimp	Odontodactylus scyllaris
Hermit Crab Large	Dardanus megistos
Trochus Snail Red Banded	Trochus sp.
Hermit Crab Metallic Blue-leg	Calcinus elegans
Conch Stalk-eye Snail	Strombus dentatus
Decorator Spider Crab	Camposcia retusa
Sally Lightfoot Crab	Perconon cf. gibbesi
Orange Spotted Tiger Snail	Babylonia lutosa
Hermit Crab Whiteleg	Calcinus sp.
Blue-legged Boxer Shrimp	Stenopus cyanoscelis
Pom-Pom Crab	Lybia sp.
Hermit Crab Redleg	Calcinus sp.
Atergatis Reef Crab	Atergatis floridus
Tectus Snail Grazer	Tectus fenestratus
Wood Polyp Green	Neozoanthus sp
Sea Star Blue	Linckia laevigata
Corn Anemone Special	Entacmea quadricolor
Corn Anemone Green (Special)	Entacmea quadricolor
Colour Rock Anemone	Pseudocorynactis sp.
Cylinder Rose (Coloured tentacles)	Cerianthus orientalis
Longspined Metalic Striped Red	Astropyga radiata
Lurik Starfish	Fromia nodosa
Pink or Red Rock Anemone	Pseudocorynactis sp
Indian Red Starfish	Fromia indica
Cylinder Rose (Purple Black )	Cerianthus orientalis
Magnificent Anemone Coloured	Heteractis magnifica
Crispa Anemone Purple tipped	Heteractis crispa


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow........


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

this list is unreal!!!


----------

